# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  تعريف القانون الدستورى

## هيثم الفقى

*تعريف القانون الدستوري*

ان القانون الدستوري. هو مجموعة من القواعد المتعلقة بشكل الدوله و تكوين حكومتها و سلطاتها العموميه. و بعبارة اخرى يحتوي القانون الدستوري على مجموعة من القواعد تهتم بتنظيم الظواهر السياسية:الولة و اجهزتها اي الحكومة و السلطات العموميه. كما انه ينظم قواعد الحكم و السلطه. موصوع القانون الدستوري هو السلطه و الحكم. و يمكن ارجاع محاولات تعريف القانون الدستوري الى معيارين ّّّ-المعيار الشكلي -المعيار الموصوعي 
*تعريف القانون الدستوري طبقا للمعيار الشكلي*

ينظر هذا المعيار الى الشكل لتعريف القانون الدستوري و المقصود بالشكل هو الوثيقه الدستوريه و ما تتضمنه من نصوص. لذا فان القانون الدستوري حسب المعيار الشكلي هو عبارة عن الدستور ي ذاته. اي تللك الوثيقه الدستوريه و ما تتضمنه من نصوص و احكام. و يكون القانون الدستوري بهذا المعنى هو قانون الدستورle droit de la constitution . و يقتصر نطاق القانون الدستوري و دراسته على وثيقة الدستور و حدها و ما ورد فيها من نضوض مكتوبه. 
*عيوب المعيار الشكلي*

1)تجدر الملاحظة الى ان هناك كثير من الموصوعات ذات الصبغه الدستوريه لا تتصمنها وثيقة الدستور كقواعد اجراء الانتخابات الخاصه باعضاء البرلمان اذ لا يتصمن الدستور سوى الاسس العامه منها. و على العكس تتصمن وثيقة الدستور موصوعات لا تعتبر من صميم الموصوعات و القواعد الدستوريه كاشتمال الدستور احيانا على بعص النصوص الجنائيه و الاقتصاديه و الاداريه. 
2)و من جهة اخرى. لا يكن تعريف القانون الدستوري طبقا لهذا المعيار الشكلي الذي لا يستند على الدستور و نصوصه بالنسبة للدول التي ليس لها دستور مكتوب و لكنها لا تعرف سوى دستورا عرفيا كانجلترا. مما يتعذر معه طبقا لهذا المعيار وضع تعري للقانون الدستوري في هذه الدول و ذللك لعدم و جود وثيقة دستوريه يرجع اليها كاساس لتعري القانون. و حتى ي الدول ذات الدساتير المدونه و المكتوبه نجد فيها قواعد دستوريه مصدرها العرف الدستوري و لا تكون مدونة ي نص الوثيقة الدستوريه. 
*تعريف القانون طبقا للمعيار الموصوعي*

نتجاوز ي التعريف هنا مصدر القانون و شكليات اصداره لنهتم بالمصامين التي يلامسها. و بالتالي يعتبر قانونا دستوريا كل قانون يهم موصوعا دستوريا. مهما كان الشكل القانوني الذي وردت فيه هذه القواعد دستورا او قانونا عاديا او مرسوما....الخ. و سواء كان النص مدونا ام غير مدون. و مهما يكن من امر هذا المعيار و مدى اهميته في التعريف. نحن لا نتحيز لمعيار دون اخر . حيث ان تعري القانون الدستوري يستلزم تكافل المعيارين معا حتى يتمكن من ملامسة هذا القانون. لكن بمفهومه كماده للدراسة ترتبط بالحياة الدستوريه العامه.

----------

